# Trivia 8/7



## luckytrim (Aug 7, 2019)

trivia 8/7
DID YOU KNOW...
One of the largest pyramids in the world is a Bass Pro Shops  in Memphis,
Tennessee .


1. Talking size here; What do you call a body of water between  a cove and a
gulf ?
2. Can you name the country that uses the Quetzal (Currency)  ?
(Hint; It's in the America's.)
3. What relation was Henry VIII to Elizabeth I?
  a. - Brother
  b. - Father
  c. Uncle
  d. - No Relation
4. Strange Words are These ;
If we didn't have 'NOCICEPTORS', we would not have the ability  to...  a. - Remember more than a day ago
  b. - See long distances
  c. - Sense Pain
  d. - Smell Harmful odors
5. Who received the first United States Medicare card, at a  ceremony in 
1965?
  a. - Gypsy Rose Lee
  b. - Dwight D. Eisenhower
  c. - Harry S. Truman
  d. - John David Sweeney, Jr.
6. Which POTUS is the only one born in California  ?
7. Which movie got Tom Cruise nominated for a Best Actor  Academy Award ?
  a. - Top Gun
  b. - The Color of Money
  c. - Rain Man
  d. - Born on the Fourth of July
8. Roaming in the Gloaming' is a very popular old Scottish  song.... what is 
the modern term for where/when the singer was roaming  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Helen of Troy was a daughter of Zeus.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. a bay
2. Guatemala
3. - b
4. - c
5. - c  (BTW- d received the first Social Security  Card)
6. Nixon
7. - d
8. Twilight (Accepted; Dusk)

TRUTH !!
Leda, the queen of Sparta, laid two eggs, of which four  children were born.
But only two of them were fathered by Zeus: Helen and  Polydeuces. The father
of Clytemnestra, Helen's twin sister and Castor, Polydeuces's  twin brother,
was Tyndareus, Leda's husband. Later Helen, who was married to  Menelaus, the
king of Sparta, was kidnapped by Paris, which started the  Trojan War.


----------

